# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Graphics Programming >  How should I start learning graphics programming?

## existenceproduct

I want to learn about computer graphics but I don't know with what API to start with, so maybe tell me which one I should start learning.

----------


## VictorN

Try to begin with https://learn.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...in32/api/_gdi/

----------


## existenceproduct

@VictorN thank you for your suggestion

----------

